# Short but sweet ice season



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Spent the last 2 weeks chasing Lake Trout in NY.Got a 32 incher today and got a 34 the other day.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice! What lake?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Waiting .............


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

KPI said:


> Waiting ............. For what ? Todavs pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Are you on a lake or old pictures I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Small Lake.That picture was from this afternoon. Look at the ice slushy garbage.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Great post and contribution to the forum. Thanks for sharing the informative report


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Your welcome to come up bring your spud. You might want to respool your reel to they fight a lot harder than Walleye. 85 fow 4" white zoom super fluke.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

youngblood said:


> Your welcome to come up bring your spud. You might want to respool your reel to they fight a lot harder than Walleye. 85 fow 4" white zoom super fluke.


I'd love to. Maybe some sort of an inkling to an idea of what sort of body of water in the state of NY you're on would be maybe just a smidge helpful


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Cold snap with heavy winds firmed the ice back up.Should get a few more days. Fished 8 till noon 50' down over 85' was what worked today.Iced 1 and lost one at the hole.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Last day at the office.Dark one was caught 30' down over 84'. Seems like the suspended ones I catch are darker. Not sure why.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad to see someone doing well on the ice, I might hit you up sometime for general information about lakers, I have never fished for them but I might just have to start!!!


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Be careful it is very addictive ! I think Lake Trout are the best ice fishing species. Fight hard can be in any depth of water and anywhere in the water column. It has made me much better at using my flasher always keeping my eyes open for suspended fish and not just focusing on the bottom zoom. If Erie ever freezes again those deep water suspended Walleyes are going to be in trouble. I just wish Lakers tasted as good as Walleye.All my Lakers were cpr.


----------

